# Breeze Fabricators Aluminum fuel tanks w/pics



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We try to do 'em right. Prices are anywhere from $10 a gallon on up depending on shape, number of baffels

and how they are anchored.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice job with the big grounding tabs. I hate when other people weld those little flaps that get broken off.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I would rather see a Sweep than a 90deg angle on the fill connection.



This is what slows the filling of a tank.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I am with you on the sweep, but in most installations the space between the deck and the tank top would cost quite a few gallons over the area of the tank top. If you inset the sweep then you make a place for water to puddle causing electrolysis or corrosion!:usaflag


----------



## Billyboy162 (Sep 4, 2009)

What would a trailer-mountable gasoline tank holding around 500 gal cost? It would need fittings for a pump in the top.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Give me some measurments?


----------

